# Hudson Hornet My Way!



## Aurora-brat

So every year my model car club holds its annual holiday party whereby everyone starts with he same kit and builds it however they see fit. This year's kit was the new Moebius Hudson Hornet. After considering several styles, I finally decided to just go with it's namesake, simply a hornet. I almost used the entire kit's contents, there are but a few parts leftover, mostly interior pieces like seats and door panels as well as wheels and tires. No other kit was used to create this, just a basic outline of the shape as a starting point was made from plastic. The clear sections of the wings are all the clear parts included in the kit.
































































Hope you all like it!

Tory


----------



## the Dabbler

Hmm, very interesting approach to an otherwise mundane topic. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney-VA

A really cool and creative use of the kit. :thumbsup: Very nicely done.


----------



## Full Flaps!

Bravo! I like it a lot, especially the wing lights and windshield wiper antennae.   
You'd never know it was made to be a car.

I'm going to post a link to this in the diecast forum. 
I'm sure there are a few members there who would think this is cool.


----------



## frankenstyrene

I was going to use the word 'unbelievable,' then decided I would.

Unbelievable! in the fantastic sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## harrier1961

Freaking awesome!
Andy
:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee

Now that is what I call "thinking outside of the box". Excellent.


----------



## dconlon

Brilliant!
Absolutley brilliant!
Not only a great concept but outstanding execution.

Derek


----------



## Spockr

Modeling at its finest! Super creative idea and excellent execution. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

What a great Hornet. I agree with all the above comments.


----------



## Zombie_61

dconlon said:


> Brilliant!
> Absolutley brilliant!
> Not only a great concept but outstanding execution.
> 
> Derek


I couldn't agree more. Absolutely stunning! I'm guessing the good folks at Moebius never envisioned anyone modifying this kit to this degree. :lol: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thank you all for the kind words, glad you liked it.

Tory


----------



## duncan

I am usually all aghast when someone messes with a kit but 

THAT is awesome - a much over-used, but very fitting word in this case.


----------



## darkwanderer

Awesome doesn't begin to describe this. 
Can only imagine what the looks on the club member's faces were when you showed this. But would have loved to have been there.


----------



## fire91bird

Incredible in every way.


----------



## Molemento Pete

This is totally cool! Awesome job!


----------



## ChrisW

I concur - BRAVO!!!


----------



## Lee Staton

I am stunned by the coolness of this piece! Wow!

Congratulations on knocking this one way out of the park!

Lee


----------



## dklange

I opened this thread expecting (like everyone else) to see the "typical" Moebius Hudson Hornet... that is one of the coolest examples of creativity I've seen in quite some time!!

Very cool and very nicely executed!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## StarshipClass

Brilliant!!! Great concept and execution!


----------



## scooke123

All the above!!! Very cool!
Steve


----------



## rkoenn

Ah, the robot killer bee! Great job, I wonder how many people with no knowledge of the project or kit would have been able to recognize what it was made from? I don't think I would have and I've built the kit the "normal" way. Did you win the contest if there was one?


----------



## Rotwang

I would think Moebius would want to buy this from you.


----------



## Aurora-brat

rkoenn said:


> Ah, the robot killer bee! Great job, I wonder how many people with no knowledge of the project or kit would have been able to recognize what it was made from? I don't think I would have and I've built the kit the "normal" way. Did you win the contest if there was one?


As a matter of fact it tied for third place. Since my model club is strictly model car guys, and build their cars to very high standards, third place is quite an honor. Especially for something the is really no longer a car!

Thanks Bob.

Tory


----------



## Aurora-brat

Rotwang said:


> I would think Moebius would want to buy this from you.


I'll happily consider any and all offers!


----------



## Auroranut

WOW!!
THAT is INCREDIBLE Tory!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Imagination plus! I'm blown away....
Has Frank seen this???

Chris.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks Chris, I don't know if Frank has seen it. I probably should have posted it over on the Moebius Forum but was afraid they would be insulted! 

Tory


----------



## Auroranut

Mate, if the guys over at the Moebius forum got insulted they'd be morons!!
It's a Moebius kit for starters, plus it's the most imaginative conversion I've EVER seen to a kit- especially a car kit- and done so superbly.
Having said that, I'm glad you posted it here. More guys here to see it...

Chris.


----------



## BOXIE

Absolutely fantastic.I had to look at it for quite a while ,waiting for it to take off.Great work!


----------



## Zombie_61

Aurora-brat said:


> Thanks Chris, I don't know if Frank has seen it. I probably should have posted it over on the Moebius Forum but was afraid they would be insulted!
> 
> Tory


I would think Frank (or anyone else at Moebius) would be as impressed by your imagination, concept, and execution as we all are. Besides, they got the money for the sale; why would they care what you do with the kit? :lol:


----------



## Dr. Syn

Wow!! That's an amazing kit bash. Excellent work!


----------



## mcdougall

I Love it!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Splatcat

awesome job!


----------



## dreadnaught726

How dare you make fun of one of the most revered classic cars of all time.......Bizinga........ Very cool! Kind of nice to step back every once and a while and not take this hobby too seriously. Very creative. Nice job.


----------



## Aurora-brat

dreadnaught726 said:


> Kind of nice to step back every once and a while and not take this hobby too seriously.


That has always been my MO! :thumbsup:

Thanks again for all the kind words everyone, glad you all like it!

Tory


----------



## Dyonisis

I just saw this today. I love this - it's exciting to see someone with imagination, and vision post something like this here. Creative to say the least, but also very imaginative! The hornet - made from a Hornet. Who else would've thought of this? I've had moments where I'd like to cut up a car model to make a transformer figure from, but no one would know who it was! 

~ Chris​


----------



## SJF

How'd I miss this thread?! 

That's truly some amazing work you did there. Fantastic job! 

Sean


----------



## goofygriff

That is amazing! A prime example of why I joined hobbytalk.


----------



## Hunch

AHH! Thats great! Love this one Tory!


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is great! Just great! You really have to make sure Frank sees it!


----------



## dino84

This just looks absolutely amazing, Very imaginative and fantastically executed. Well done!

Scott.


----------



## Jastor

Masterfully done!


----------



## DCH10664

This is absolutely fantastic !!! Would like to see your version of an old AMC Gremlin. lol


----------



## Aurora-brat

Dr. Brad said:


> This is great! Just great! You really have to make sure Frank sees it!


He has and is now its new owner!

Thanks again for all the kind words folks, it’s good to know my offbeat approach to modeling is appreciated here!

Tory


----------

